# staggered quattro help



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

looking to get a staggered set of wheels on my a4 quattro. i want to stretch the tires on 18x8 or 8.5 and 18x10 or 9.5...what would be the perfect tire size for these to run with the quattro setup or should i get matching everything all around? sorry for the ignorance

EDIT: would 215/35 or 40 work on 18x8.5,9.5? or do they have to be different sizes to match?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Contrary to popular belief, you can run staggered wheels/tires on AWD cars...

You want to do 8.5 in the front and either 9.5 or 10 in the rear. What matter is the overall diameter of the tire:

Put a 215/40/18 in the front and a 245/35/18 in the rear...

THe overall diameters on these are 24.772 and 24.752, see how they are close? They won't cause any issue. Now if you did 215/35/18 and 225/40/18, you would have 23.925 and 25.087, over an inch difference. This will cause problems. You need to keep the tires within 1/2 inch of each other to keep things happy. I have 215/35 and 235/35 on 8.5/9.5 and everything is cool because their diameters are 23.925 and 24.476, or within 1/2 inch... Understand?

Use this to figure this stuff out:
http://www.net-comber.com/tirecalc.html


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Keep the rolling diameter within 3%.


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you can run staggered wheels/tires on AWD cars...
> 
> You want to do 8.5 in the front and either 9.5 or 10 in the rear. What matter is the overall diameter of the tire:
> 
> ...


I understand exactly what you're saying but I'm also trying to stretch the tire which throws off the height also


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

l_prettyman said:


> I understand exactly what you're saying but I'm also trying to stretch the tire which throws off the height also


no. no it does not. the sidewall is stretching, which is why it's called stretch... it's still a 205/215/225/235 or whatever section width tire that mounts on a wheel 18 inches in diameter...


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> no. no it does not. the sidewall is stretching, which is why it's called stretch... it's still a 205/215/225/235 or whatever section width tire that mounts on a wheel 18 inches in diameter...


so the height doesnt change at all when stretched? perfect thanks so much for the info


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

the height does change but it shouldn't be that much to make a difference


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

Moshua said:


> the height does change but it shouldn't be that much to make a difference


not enought to throw off quattro? perfect thanks


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Moshua said:


> the height does change but it shouldn't be that much to make a difference


How? Do you know how a tire is constructed?










Please tell me how that can all the sudden not be the same diameter as before? It's the sidewall that stretches, not the case plies, or belts, or anything else....


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is my explanation in picture form










Imagine a super hot babe doing the splits, as she spreads those sexy limbs outwards her body goes down and gets shorter










yes the actual diameter of the total wheel with tire will decrease. i can do the trig for you if you'd like


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Trig doesn't beat physics. The bead obviously stays the same... And so does the meaty part of the tire, the sidewall stretches to accommodate the difference of an 8 inch wide tire going onto a 9 inch wide wheel. If the actual tire decreased in height, that would mean that the tire wouldn't be round anymore as the tire can't lose material to make that decrease in diameter. This has been discussed and beaten to death in various forums on here.


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> Trig doesn't beat physics. The bead obviously stays the same... And so does the meaty part of the tire, the sidewall stretches to accommodate the difference of an 8 inch wide tire going onto a 9 inch wide wheel. If the actual tire decreased in height, that would mean that the tire wouldn't be round anymore as the tire can't lose material to make that decrease in diameter. This has been discussed and beaten to death in various forums on here.


mind= ****ed. opened my eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## EDGAR 16V+20V (Mar 8, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## EDGAR 16V+20V (Mar 8, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you can run staggered wheels/tires on AWD cars...
> 
> You want to do 8.5 in the front and either 9.5 or 10 in the rear. What matter is the overall diameter of the tire:
> 
> ...


 Hi... 
My Friend Is getting for his mkv r32 18x8 and 18x9 what size of tires You Thing willl Work..? 
thanks


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Depends on what he wants. He can do 225/40/18 all around, or 225/40F 235/40R, or 215/40F and 225/40R 

I personally would do 215/40F and 225/40R


----------



## EDGAR 16V+20V (Mar 8, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Depends on what he wants. He can do 225/40/18 all around, or 225/40F 235/40R, or 215/40F and 225/40R
> 
> I personally would do 215/40F and 225/40R


 Thanks For The Reply...:thumbup: 
He Would Like To Do 205 40 Front... 
What Will Work On The Rear Ones...????? 

Thanks Again.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

215/40


----------

